# What kind of piranha?



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

What kind of piranha is it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus species, probably S. maculatus.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

maculatus


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

does look like one


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

froogle said:


> maculatus


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

This is a Subadult specimen of s. spilopleura,, i know this by the tail.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha loca said:


> This is a Subadult specimen of s. spilopleura,, i know this by the tail.:laugh:


Mac-no spilo there :nod:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

how do you differentiate between a spilo or mac from the picture


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> vlahos Posted Today, 08:53 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

